# Best London skyscraper projects?



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

London has A LOT of new proposals.

But which do you think are the best ones? I've made this multiple choice, so you can vote for more than one.

Please note - I've excluded several projects which are 'on hold', or still in pre-planning. In other words, the ones shown below are the most likely to actually get built.

You can see a diagram comparing the heights by clicking here - *http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?17790975*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*Shard London Bridge (310m)*

More renderings - http://www.shardlondonbridge.com/gallery/














*Bishopsgate Tower (288m)*

More renderings - http://www.skyscrapernews.com/buildings.php?id=2839














*Heron Tower (242m)*

More renderings - http://www.skyscrapernews.com/buildings.php?id=59














*122 Leadenhall (225m)*

More renderings - http://www.skyscrapernews.com/buildings.php?id=49














*Beetham Tower (219m)*

More renderings - http://www.skyscrapernews.com/buildings.php?id=1524














*The Minerva Building (217m)*

More renderings - http://www.skyscrapernews.com/buildings.php?id=50














*North Quay, Canary Wharf (216m, 203m and 120m)*














*Riverside South (214m and 189m)*

More renderings - http://www.skyscrapernews.com/buildings.php?id=53














*20 Fenchurch Street (192m)*

More renderings - http://www.skyscrapernews.com/buildings.php?id=4683














*St George's Wharf (181m)*

More renderings - http://www.skyscrapernews.com/buildings.php?id=119














*Doon Street Tower (168m)*














*Broadgate Tower and 201 Bishopsgate (164m)*

More renderings - http://www.skyscrapernews.com/buildings.php?id=1639














*Pan Peninsula Tower (147m)*

More renderings - http://www.skyscrapernews.com/buildings.php?id=107















*Multiplex Living Tower (147m)*

More renderings - http://www.skyscrapernews.com/buildings.php?id=4488














*The Willis Building (125m)*

More renderings - http://www.skyscrapernews.com/buildings.php?id=78


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

first to vote..woohoo


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Bishopsgate - Beautiful design, an absolute monster and a huge amount of office space!

Minerva - massive office space for the City!

St Georges Wharf - fantastic residential in a prime location for redevelopment


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

BTW, I thought we established that Bishopsgate was 308 metres tall? The height reduction by 20m, brought it down _to_ 308m, not _from_ 308m, right??


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

The Shard.



















You are leaving out some good scrapers too! what about the vauxhall cross island towers, they should get pp permission soon if the people deciding have ANY sense:




























And heres a better (although smaller) pc of the U/C Broadgate tower:


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

And THIS THING is undergoing a redesign, so it will (hopefully) look NOTHING like this:


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Two points:

1) Beetham looks okay as it is now... maybe a bit chunderous, but the main problem is the Torre Agbar-style cladding

2) "The Shard London" is a shite name. What's wrong with London Bridge Tower?


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

I hope they do. In it's current state it would probably end up being reffered to as 'Beefham' tower. LBT/Shard, Bishopsgate, Minerva, and Multiplex living do it for me - nothing but class.


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

shaun said:


> 2) "The Shard London" is a shite name. What's wrong with London Bridge Tower?


actually it's Shard/London bridge. I think one of the reasons they did it was to take the p**s out of the reporters who branded it the shard in order to make it sound stupid, the developers thought different and officially adopted the name, though it isusually reffered to as London Bridge Tower still


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

I think Shard London Bridge is a great name.


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Beetham for sure !


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

^^ Seriously? That isnt even the final design.


----------



## ChiLooper (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm really starting to like Heron Tower


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Shard
Multiplex Living Tower
Beetham Tower


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Shard London Bridge
Multiplex Living Tower
Beetham Tower
20 Fenchurch Street


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

LBT
Bishopsgate
122 Leadenhall 
Pan Peninsula 
Multiplex Living Tower 
The Willis Building


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

newcastle kid said:


> And THIS THING is undergoing a redesign, so it will (hopefully) look NOTHING like this:


Really? I like this one. Multiplex is #1 for me, even though I'm sure it won't look quite as smooth as the rendering depicts it.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

LBT of course :cheers:


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

The Shard and 122 Leadenhall. Especially 122 LH is great, it's one the best designs in skyscraperland and i can't wait untill construction.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

The Shard is _*easily*_ the best proposal in London, with Bishopsgate and Leadenhall in joint 2nd place.

In my opinion it goes like this:


1. The Shard




...


long gap


...




2. Bishopsgate Tower/122 Leadenhall (tied)

3. Heron Tower

4. Minerva

5. Multiplex Tower or Riverside South


----------

